# East Coast North Carolina and higher looking for higher end



## Timesharelookin (Jul 1, 2020)

Anything available? Looking for a 2br in a nice place. Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mlev (Jul 2, 2020)

Please call , text 248-390-4859 for offers.


----------



## GeeGe (Jul 5, 2020)

I would need dates.  I have North Carolina


----------



## CLTFam (Jul 8, 2020)

What size unit are you looking for? I have up and down east coast? 704 516 7833

Evan


----------



## Timesharelookin (Jul 8, 2020)

Preference is for a 2br 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mlev (Jul 8, 2020)

Travel window?


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 11, 2020)

A date range would be nice.  I have 3 nights at Club Lodges at Trilluim on Aug 22, pm me for price


----------



## jules54 (Jul 11, 2020)

Pm u


----------

